# Airforce/Navy infantry type jobs?



## Brando304 (18 Jul 2005)

I understand that the Navy has an infantry type specialty; Boarding Party (saw it on Truth Duty Valour, awsome episode). I was wondering if the Air force has an infantry, or security division, and what the chances are of getting into it as an enlistee. I think guarding a nuclear silo would be very self gratifying!


----------



## Baloo (18 Jul 2005)

Hmmm. Do I really want to be the one to break it to him...


----------



## Brando304 (18 Jul 2005)

Sure go ahead; unload the bad news...


----------



## Gouki (18 Jul 2005)

Baloo said:
			
		

> Hmmm. Do I really want to be the one to break it to him...



yes


----------



## Baloo (18 Jul 2005)

I guess...I guess I just don't understand your fascination with the Strategic Nuclear Security (SNS) trade, Brando. From what I've heard, the job is very lonely. Long hours. No official affiliation with the government. Hell, they would deny your existence. At least until they confirm the existence of the nukes...wait, how did you know?


----------



## mdh (18 Jul 2005)

> I understand that the Navy has an infantry type specialty; Boarding Party (saw it on Truth Duty Valour, awsome episode). I was wondering if the Air force has an infantry, or security division, and what the chances are of getting into it as an enlistee. I think guarding a nuclear silo would be very self gratifying!




Brando,

Unfortunately there is no such formation in the CF. Nor would I call the Naval Boarding Party an "infantry" specialty since they do very different things. If you're thinking of something like the RAF Regiment or the USAF special forces, we do not have any real equivalent. If you are interested in getting additional information on the Naval Boarding try the Navy section of this board, there might be some folks posting there that can help.

cheers, mdh


----------



## Bert (18 Jul 2005)

Just to further what MDH wrote, the navy and air force do not maintain infantry combat
units.  The program you saw on naval boarding parties are special assignments or secondary
duties (select or volunteer) performed by members of the vessel.  The air force on some
bases maintain a wing augmented security force (WASF) to assist in security roles.  Usually
a secondary duty for members on-base.  Though perhaps armed , they are not an "infantry 
type" force.


----------



## paracowboy (18 Jul 2005)

Brando304 said:
			
		

> I understand that the Navy has an infantry type specialty; Boarding Party (saw it on Truth Duty Valour, awsome episode).


BWAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! 



> I was wondering if the Air force has an infantry, or security division,


 oh lordy, stop it! It hurts!



> I think guarding a nuclear silo would be very self gratifying!


BWAHAHAHAHAA! I'm dyin'! Actual tears! Oh jeeze, make him stop!


----------



## Roy Harding (18 Jul 2005)

Quote
I think guarding a nuclear silo would be very self gratifying!



			
				paracowboy said:
			
		

> BWAHAHAHAHAA! I'm dyin'! Actual tears! Oh jeeze, make him stop!



What's that matter with that, paracowboy - isn't EVERYONE into self gratification?


----------



## Brando304 (18 Jul 2005)

Thank you for your input guys, appreciated. I believe it was a credible question... I don't see what all the nonsense is about. Thanks all who gave REAL answers.


----------



## Pearson (19 Jul 2005)

the only silos in Canada contain grain...
the other ones you are referring to can be found south of the border...


----------



## canadianblue (19 Jul 2005)

I think that look through the CFRC's website would have provided you with the best answer, or better yet going and seeing a recruiter.


----------



## GO!!! (19 Jul 2005)

Why does everyone think that there are special jobs in the military that can only be accessed through a network of friends, or that there are secret sayings to say to a recruiter to get yourself a cooler job?

ie: "if I want to be a pathfinder once I'm bored of teaching underwater knife fighting in the scuba sniper school, how do I make sure that I only get posted to a base close to a good ski hill?"

EVERY JOB IN THE CF THAT YOU ARE QUALIFIED TO DO IS ON THE WEBSITE OR AT A RECRUITING CENTRE.

PS - If you are into lonliness and self gratification, become an MP   and get posted to Dundurn, to guard the CFAD (ammo dump). Not only will you be lonely there, but when you get posted out, everyone else in the CF will perpetuate this feeling! Bonus!


----------



## kincanucks (19 Jul 2005)

_I believe it was a credible question_

And that is based on what, your skill at formulating relevant questions?


----------



## mcnutt_p (19 Jul 2005)

Bert said:
			
		

> The air force on some
> bases maintain a wing augmented security force (WASF) to assist in security roles.   Usually a secondary duty for members on-base.



Thanks Bert, I needed a laugh.

Last May while visiting my girlfriend down in Trenton, and saw the WASF conducting a security exercise. Stopped at a VCP   no id check, nothing. The MS who was manning the VCP was yelling for the Cpl to move the pylon, it was raining out and the Cpl in his full size roughly 300+ pounds slipped and fell. I never laughed so hard before. Thanks for reminding me.

Brando- If you want join an infantry type unit, join the infantry.

McNutt


----------



## DogOfWar (19 Jul 2005)

mcnutt_p said:
			
		

> Thanks Bert, I needed a laugh.
> 
> Last May while visiting my girlfriend down in Trenton, and saw the WASF conducting a security exercise. Stopped at a VCP   no id check, nothing. The MS who was manning the VCP was yelling for the Cpl to move the pylon, it was raining out and the Cpl in his full size roughly 300+ pounds slipped and fell. I never laughed so hard before. Thanks for reminding me.
> 
> ...



right so that one experience is indicative of the whole WASF operation right? Well at least you got to think higher of yourself right? :


----------



## mcnutt_p (19 Jul 2005)

BeadWindow- I have had more then one experience with BASF's, All except Trenton were in Petawawa. The personal conducting VCP here seem highly motivated, even when it is minus 40 out. At least here you get your ID card checked and you do not have a MS yelling at an overweight Cpl to move a pylon.

Being on the BASF/WASF is a duty that should be done properly. When manning a VCP  and a car approaches, stop the car and check the ID card. Don't yell at your subordinate's to move faster because you do not want to be there.

I have stood at the gate and checked ID cards in minus 40 so yes I do know, what the duty is like.

McNutt


----------

